# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  OttoBock and UNYQ Team for 3D Printed Prostheses

## Brian_Krassenstein

Today, the global leader in prosthetic limbs has teamed with a company many of you may be familiar with, UNYQ.  UNYQ is known for their 3D printed custom prosthetic limb fairings.  Having raised over $1 million last year they have quickly become a major player within the prosthetic limb industry.  Their partnership with Ottobock is an interesting one.  Read and see more at: http://3dprint.com/75476/unyq-ottobock-3d-printed-limb/

What could this mean for the prosthetic industry in general?  Will we see other larger players enter the space in the months and years ahead?

----------

